# ZFS, NFS and CARP



## cys (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

I currently have 2 servers using ZFS, sharing filesystems through NFS.
The first one is the master, all clients mount this server.
The second one is the slave. Replication is made with a classical zfs send | ssh zfs receive.

When the master server crashes, I remount the NFS filesystems in order to use the slave server. This is painful. So I want to use CARP for managing crashes.

The proble is : the filesystem tank/foo doesn't have the same fsid on both servers. The solution is usually, with other OS, to add the option fsid=1234 to the export (eg: set sharenfs="maproot=root,alldirs,fsid=1234" tank/foo). But with freebsd (9.1) it doesn't seem to be possible.

So if the server changes, the fsid changes, and the nfs client tells me: NFS stale file handle.

Is there a way to manually set an fsid, or do I need to find an other solution ?

Thank you.


----------

